# Finish for Bathroom Vanity Top



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

I am remodeling a pine cupboard into a bathroom vanity. I'd like to keep the pine top rather than replace it with marble or tile or whatever. I like the look. However, it *is* going to be in a bathroom and will have soap, toothpaste, etc. fall on it. Very little sunlight will hit the vanity, so UV isn't an issue. The wood so far has Minwax Preconditioner for pine and Minwax clear pine stain finish on it. 

I searched the forums for "waterproof" and found some comments dissing polyurethane and other promoting shellac flakes. I have used polyurethane a lot, even did my pine walls in the bathroom with it. I have never used shellac flakes. Long ago and far away I used shellac premix - can't remember anything about it.

Any suggestions? Hopefully this will happen next weekend, so I need to pick this up this week. (going to town is a big deal here).

Edited to add: I will have to reseal my walls too. Should I redo them with the poly or something else? I am NOT willing to sand them all down, so anything would have to be compatible with the existing poly finish.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi MrsO
Why don't you try a Spar Varnish. Do the top and underside as well as any sink, tap cutouts.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MrsOkee said:


> I am remodeling a pine cupboard into a bathroom vanity. I'd like to keep the pine top rather than replace it with marble or tile or whatever. I like the look. However, it *is* going to be in a bathroom and will have soap, toothpaste, etc. fall on it. Very little sunlight will hit the vanity, so UV isn't an issue. The wood so far has Minwax Preconditioner for pine and Minwax clear pine stain finish on it.
> 
> I searched the forums for "waterproof" and found some comments dissing polyurethane and other promoting shellac flakes. I have used polyurethane a lot, even did my pine walls in the bathroom with it. I have never used shellac flakes. Long ago and far away I used shellac premix - can't remember anything about it.
> 
> ...



Hi MrsOkee - hmm, sounds like your vanity project is about to come to a successful conclusion:yes4:
This stuff is a bit pricey but I think it will do what you want:
MirrorCoat® Bar/Tabletop Finish - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Epoxy resin, I used it on my canoe to waterproof it.
As you have no UV issues it would be perfect.
With a bit of good preparation you can get a lovely deep mirror finish.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh wow. Too many choices -- how do I choose?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI MrsO

I would suggest Johnson paste floor wax, about 6 coats. it will make it waterproof, because you have it sealed up now with .. Minwax products..

========



MrsOkee said:


> I am remodeling a pine cupboard into a bathroom vanity. I'd like to keep the pine top rather than replace it with marble or tile or whatever. I like the look. However, it *is* going to be in a bathroom and will have soap, toothpaste, etc. fall on it. Very little sunlight will hit the vanity, so UV isn't an issue. The wood so far has Minwax Preconditioner for pine and Minwax clear pine stain finish on it.
> 
> I searched the forums for "waterproof" and found some comments dissing polyurethane and other promoting shellac flakes. I have used polyurethane a lot, even did my pine walls in the bathroom with it. I have never used shellac flakes. Long ago and far away I used shellac premix - can't remember anything about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

*Minwax -- bad?*

I didn't put the Minwax products on, but it sounds like you don't like them. This is something I should learn about because hopefully one day I will be making kitchen cupboards. So Minwax = Bad?

Jschaben -- I've got a long way to go yet... I just want to apply the sealer before I install the sink. I have been using 1/2 my Saturdays to work on this and I don't know how many more I can alot to this project... especially with Christmas now. My other chores have gone a bit by the wayside over this.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Osmo Hard Wax Oil

For the walls... I think you're stuck with poly unless you want to sand them down. Even with poly you should scuff and recoat. A white scotchbrite pad would probably do it.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks. I did finally manage to find epoxy resin, although apparently as of January 1, this is going to be even more difficult to find. It did a lovely job on the top. It is now curing.


----------



## karenbill (Nov 14, 2012)

back in the day i have used fiberglass resin to water proof plywood. just a thought. it’s a clear finish but very tough. it can be sanded. i would try it with a top coat of polyurethane for the sheen.


----------

